# Old and New



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Vintage Seiko 6138-0011 (from RLT), on a modern cordura strap.

Pretty cool aye


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Noice.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

I don't know how many models Seiko have made over the last few years, must be thousands, but this model must be up in everyone's top 3 favourites .

D.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

David didn't you post a nice 6138 Bullhead a while back.

I recently aquired one of those with a brown dial.

Love these Seiko chronographs.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

6138's together .

Luv this pair, same sort of size + weight, the bullhead is in great shape, the black dial one isn't bad, but in dire need of a new minute hand, someone's had the Tippex out and ruined it.

Thing that suprised me was the colour of the bezel on the bullhead, always thought it was a similar shade of brown to the dial,its actually a bronze/dark red, if you can imagine that.

If anyone asks what Seiko were about in the 70's, these 2 (plus a 6309 diver) ,say it all.

D.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi David, WOW I'm all giddy with envy







Whatever it is, and I think it's the slim red bezel, or maybe the day/date or the odd square dials, that watch does it for me.

Is the right hand one NOS? What size is it? Wanna swap


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wish I could take photos like that









Anyway as it happens I have in front of me now, the exact same pair.

The bezel on my bullhead is definately brown which I assumed was a correct match for the dial, although from what David has said it must have faded to that colour.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

S**T

Just pressed the chrono re-set on the bullhead and the 12 hour totalizer hand dropped off. Can't see it anywhere in the dial.

Looks like it's fallen through the day/date aperature


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Andy:

my commiserations, I've had this happen on each of the above 2 watches, and yes ,it will inevitably drop through the aperture. Luckily my local watch guy fixed these in a few seconds, don't know if this is a design fault , or just the result of 30 odd years of wear. First time this happened and the hand vanished down the hole, had just wound the watch, and had visions of the hand being mangled beyond repair,( talk about brown trouser time), but kept the watch face down ,and it seemed OK.










Mark ,its not NOS , its a watch that turns up and is much better shape that you were expecting, size approx 44 wide, heavy , but with an angled case, thicker at the top that at the bottom, which makes it very comfy to wear.

D.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fixed my watch.

Wasn't to hard actually.

Once the back is off and the stem out you just remove a retaining ring and the whole thing just drops out.

When removing the ring keep your fingers over the chrono buttons though, otherwise they shoot out like bullets, as I found out.

The hardest thing was placing that tiny hand in it's recess but I did it.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi David, i have one of the Bullheads and my bezel is Brown also, i have not seen one before with the red bezel, the only colour's i remember are Brown dial Brown bezel, Black dial Black bezel, do you think yours might have been made for a diffrent market ??, does any body know ??. miner is a little worn near the [11] mark but looks much worse on the photo than it does live. cheers fred.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi Fred, just had another look under artificial light, and it does look "browner", it has a couple of tiny marks on it, consistent with the rest of the watch, so its probably original, but there is a definate dark red ,almost metallic tint to it. could be mine has faded, and yours are more like its true colour.

Its also one of those colours that doesn't come out accurately on a photo, might try again tomorrow in daylight.

Have never seen another to compare wth it, anyone know if this bezel was used on other models ?

D.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

This is a snap I took a while ago, it still looks red. Or is it me ???

D.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Fred:

just noticed, the word"TACHYMETER" on your pic is gold, as are the marker dots, whereas as the markings on my bezel are all in silver.

What about yours Andy ??

D.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

How much approximately should a good Seiko Bullhead retail at (in the UK)? I saw a nice one at Â£175 which I thought a trifle much. Blue dial I believe.

Would Â£110-140 be more like it?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

All the pictured watches are gorgeous by the way! I do find myself drawn to the angles on the Bullhead cases - David that is a great shot you have taken of the side view.

When these were made, which 6138 was produced first, and what years were each type made from/to?

Simon


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Si

You don't wanna know much do you









There were so many varients of this watch that I would be surprised if anyone actually knew which one came first, although it would be interesting to know when cal. 6138 was launched. Perhaps Foggy or Roy would have our answer there.

I just think of them as 70's watches along with it's 6139 "sister" watch which would have appeared next to it in shop windows as a budget alternative.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

In May 1969 Seiko began to sell automatic chronographs with a caliber that had only be patented in early 1969. Caliber 6139 (21 jewels, 12 lines, i.e., 27.1 mm in diameter) had day and date indications and a 30-minute-recorder.

Only one year later, in 1970, it was followed by caliber 6138 with an additional 12-hour-recorder.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thankyou Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My Pleasure,


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just seen a nice 6139 "golden" dial go on ebay for Â£160









I reckon these old Seiko chrono's make a great buy.

Robust, good quality, complicated watches that look good even today.


----------

